# Google- Protexin buys â‚¬2m+ UK pre-probiotic brand - NutraIngredients.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

NutraIngredients.com<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Protexin buys â‚¬2m+ UK pre-probiotic brand**NutraIngredients.com*â€œWe have been looking for brands and they are a leader in digestive health and products for people suffering *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* (*IBS*) so this is a perfect fit for us,â€ he said. Lepicol is a combination of probiotic strains and prebiotic psyllium *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

